# Women, how often do you think about sex?



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

How often do you really think about sex?

Since my sex drive is pretty high, I think about it ALL DAY LONG! I can't get my husband off my mind. I ask him in the morning if he's going to be in the mood later on after he gets home from work. If he needs a break, I try my best not to think about it.

I wonder how long this will go on. I'm absolutely loving the connection between my husband and I. However, I don't want to come off as pushy towards him and make him feel that he "needs" to fulfill my need for sex. I've been the one initiating everyday.

Our lovemaking sessions are always wonderful and filled with passion. How could I not want more? Plus, my husband is so dang sexy and smells soooo good. We do take one day off during the week to give our bodies a break.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

A.d.i.d.a.s. :rofl::rofl:


----------



## CantePe (Oct 5, 2011)

All.the.time!!


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

FirstYearDown said:


> A.d.i.d.a.s. :rofl::rofl:


What is a.d.i.d.a.s stand for??? I have no clue.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

All day I dream about sex.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

FirstYearDown said:


> All day I dream about sex.


we must have went to the same high school thats where I first hears it over 30yrs ago.


----------



## AppleDucklings (Mar 27, 2011)

I am very sexual myself. I love sex. I very rarely get to have sex and that's because I will not ever just sleep around. But, I have a toy box that can keep me "happy" when the mood strikes me.


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

Are we talking just thinking in general about it? Or actually getting horny and wanting to do it?

Those two questions could have very different answers. 

I can think about it in general dozens of times a day, but may not actually feel any particular urge to do anything about it for quite some time (well, until my husband pulls me aside and starts to rev my engine up).


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

Enchantment said:


> Are we talking just thinking in general about it? Or actually getting horny and wanting to do it?.


Actual fantasizing about it.

I emailed hubby this morning, so I'm hoping to get lucky tonight. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

I'mInLoveWithMyHubby said:


> How often do you really think about sex?


 More than a woman my age probably should. 



> Since my sex drive is pretty high, I think about it ALL DAY LONG! I can't get my husband off my mind. I ask him in the morning if he's going to be in the mood later on after he gets home from work. If he needs a break, I try my best not to think about it.


 Your hormones are raging and all that sex is bonding you more so , you are on a dopamine high with your husband, been there , still there, but it has calmed. I miss some of that ...that passionate lustful yearning, as when it was fullfilled, seemed the heavens opened & the angels were singing, I was seriously in a state of BLISS during our sexual encounters. But then in the state of waiting for it again, everything else seemed so boring in comparison. My mind was seriously doing a # on me. 





> I wonder how long this will go on. I'm absolutely loving the connection between my husband and I. However, I don't want to come off as pushy towards him and make him feel that he "needs" to fulfill my need for sex. I've been the one initiating everyday.


 Mine lasted 8 months. I was ready to go around the clock. For the 1st time in my marraige, I started to feel like I was burdening my husband, but he swore it wasn't so. I felt this way cause I couldn't get enough and well, he isn't that young stud anymore. I remember him saying to me in the bathroom one night during a deep talk about this ...."Sex ....a burden, are you CRAZY?" 

I was not like you, not that sweet - I couldn't help myself, I became a sexually aggressive Seductress....... but this worked very well for us, he loved being wanted feircely like that .....at least when I wasn't getting bent out of shape about my LUST being stronger than his . This would really bug me at times, I would get emotional about it. But it was MY problem to deal with, as he still wanted to be there- with me.

When I orignally found this forum, looking for a good insightful SEX forum, just to talk about these "changes" I was going through.....this is the Avatar I used and well that name I have, ha ha ...Between the 2 - I believe it captured "my spirit" ...during my Highest of Highs.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

SimplyAmorous said:


>


Hmmm... the missus should wear more red, red is my fav color, it's majestic, sexy, passionate, royal, and fierce. 

She would look great in red actually, what you think? Imagine if she dyed her hair red too... O.O!

:rofl:



> I felt this way cause I couldn't get enough and well, he isn't that young stud anymore.


Yet I'm in my mid 20s  And I complain!


----------

